# floor drain requirement?



## jim baird

A plumber on a jobsite where accessible restroom was being installed told me accessible restroom usually called for floor drain, but that this one did not.  I had not heard of this one, and my search ('06 IPC and GA State Accessiblity) found nothing.  Comments?


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept

The 2006 IPC defers accessibility requirements to the IBC.  The IBC does not list floor drain as a fixture requirement in toilet rooms.  The IPC does not have a toilet room specific emergency floor drain requirement.  My understanding is that it is a protective option for fixture overflows, leakage, and spills.  I don't believe this an accessibility requirement.  Try reposting in the accessibility forum.


----------



## Gregg Harris

If it has a floor drain it needs to be readily accessible IPC 412.2

Unless it is in the middle of a laundromat  and then it would be required but privacy might be a problem. 412.4


----------



## north star

*$ $*

Jim B.,

FWIW, I agree with Papio!.......No requirement for a floor drain

in the restrooms........They are a desirable sanitation convenience,

but not a requirement in the I-Codes,   ...yet!    

*& &*


----------



## mark handler

The IPC does not require a floor drain in a restroom.

A floor drain in a restroom is required in California......2010 CPC 411.2.1 (UPC)


----------



## jim baird

Thanks for replies.  GA state has its own accessiblity code, but it is only available elcetronically in a Cro-Magnon or Neanderthal version of a PDF, and is not searchable.  I thought the plumber was blowing smoke myself, but I don't know everything.


----------



## Mac

2010 PCNYS  412.4 "Where Required" ..... Floor drains shall be installed in commercial kitchens, public rest rooms, and in boiler rooms"


----------



## brudgers

jim baird said:
			
		

> A plumber on a jobsite where accessible restroom was being installed told me accessible restroom usually called for floor drain, but that this one did not.  I had not heard of this one, and my search ('06 IPC and GA State Accessiblity) found nothing.  Comments?


  If he puts one in, he makes more money.  If he tells contractors that it is required, he is more likely to put one in.


----------



## mark handler

jim baird said:
			
		

> Thanks for replies.  GA state has its own accessiblity code, but it is only available elcetronically in a Cro-Magnon or Neanderthal version of a PDF, and is not searchable.  I thought the plumber was blowing smoke myself, but I don't know everything.


Searchable GA state accessiblity code

http://web01.spo.ga.gov/ADA/Georgia%20Accessibility%20Code.htm


----------



## jim baird

Mark, when I save the link it does not bring the diagrams/sketches with it.  I also do not see how to search the document.


----------



## mark handler

It is web based, You computer settings are stoping the figures and photos. You need to change YOUR settings to allow them

Regarding searching the document, In your Browser there is a tab called “edit” click it and in the pull down there will be a tab that says “find on this page”  or type “ctr+f “ insert the term you are looking for

Here is a* NON searchable* PDF

http://www.gainsurance.org/Externalresources/Documents/FireMarshal%20-%20Rules%20and%20Regulations/120-3-20%20Accessibility.pdf

http://ada.georgia.gov/00/channel_title/0,2094,77499621_159380346,00.html

Georgia Accessibility Code May 2010


----------

